# Problem Jalousiesteuerung



## Benno (2 August 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte von euch schon mal jemand das Problem, dass die Jalousie sporadisch kurz hoch und runter geht? Ich kann das Problem noch nicht ganz eingrenzen. Es tritt aktuell nachts (1-2mal die Woche) auf, wenn die Jalousie runter ist. Ich weiß nicht ob es am FbJalousie aus der Bibliothek Gebaudeautomation liegt oder am FbScheduler (Zeitschaltuhr). Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen oder mir sagen wie ich rausfinden kann woran es liegt.

Codesys 2.3
Wago 750-881

Danke und Gruß
Benno


----------



## Triox85 (3 August 2017)

Moin Benno. 
Also die Bausteine sind sauber von Wago. 
Diese verwende ich auch zu Hause. 
Wie wird denn dein Programm aufgerufen? 
Welche Bedingungen schalten noch die Jalousie? Hast du einen Timer falsch eingestellt?
Kannst du ggf. einen Screenshot von Programmteil mit den Jalousien und der Visu dazu machen?


----------



## Benno (3 August 2017)

Anbei mal ein Screenshot des Bausteins und der Visu (Scheduler). Wie hast du die Zeitschaltung gelöst, über eine Flankenauswertung? Ich werte das Signal der Zeitschaltuhr (Ein/ Aus) über die Flanken aus und generiere über eine Ausschaltverzögerung 2sekunden ein positives Signal, sodass nicht nur die Lamellen verstellt werden durch einen zu kurzen "Tasterdruck" sondern die Rolladen hoch und runter fahren (siehe Anhang).

Gruß
Benno


----------



## Gecht (3 August 2017)

Hallo,
nur kurz als Zwischenfrage:
Weißt Du das es eine andere, neuere Wago Gebäude-Lib gibt?
Ich mache solche Sachen mit dem FbSunshadeActuator der hat viel mehr Möglichkeiten wie der "Alte".
Und da passen die Bausteine zur Dämmerungs-, Sonnenschutz-, Heizungsunterstützung- etc. einfach zusammen.


----------



## Triox85 (3 August 2017)

Sieht beim schnellüberblick ja soweit ok aus.
Hast du evtl irgend wie einen Kurzschluss? Du wirst wohl JYSTY 2x2x0,8 zu den Jalousietastern geführt haben? Kann sein das da dein Fehler herkommt.


----------



## Benno (3 August 2017)

Es muss sich um ein Softwareproblem handeln, da ich die Software auch bei einem Kollegen eingesetzt habe und da tritt das Phänomen auch auf. Ich hatte schon die Vermutung, dass 
die Zeitschaltuhr kurz das Signal verliert, dies habe ich aber durch Ein- und Ausschaltverzögerungen gepuffert. Ich wüsste nicht was man noch machen kann.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## mnuesser (3 August 2017)

Du könntest erstmal ausschließen, dass es vom Scheduler kommt.
Lösch die Verbindung raus und schlaf ne Nacht drüber


----------



## .:WAGO::011726:. (3 August 2017)

Hallo Benno,
Bei solchen (und auch anderen Problemen) geht man am besten nach dem Prinzip "divide and conquer" (teile und herrsche) vor.
Soll heißen in deinem Fall bietet es sich an zwischen Ansteuerung (Bausteineingänge) und Ausführung (Baustein und Ausgänge) zu trennen. Wenn du also mal für ein paar Tage die Ansteuerung entfernst, kannst du beobachten ob das Verhalten immer noch auftritt oder nicht und hast somit den "Kreis der Verdächtigen" schon halbiert.
Aus den Erfahrungen aus dem Support tippe ich auf die Zentralsteuerung als Ursache. Ich gehe davon aus das über die Flankenauswertung deines Schedulers dir Fahrbefehle auslöst die ein Zyklus später wieder aufgehoben werden.


----------



## Benno (3 August 2017)

Danke für den Tipp.

Gibt es eine elegantere Lösung als den Scheduler über Flanken auszuwerten?


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2017)

Mal ganz losgelösst von der Software :
Sind da ggf. 2 Jalousiemotoren parallel angesteuert oder ein Trennrelais dazwischen zu haben ? Das hätte nämlich haargenau den gleiche Effekt ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Benno (3 August 2017)

Nein, die Motoren werden alle einzelnd über ein Bzw. zwei Relais (hoch/ runter) angesteuert.


----------

